# Delta Table Saw



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

judging from your post, i will make the assumption that all you are looking for is a basic table saw, at an affordable price. If that assumption is correct, Lowes has a Skil model with a stand that goes for about $35 more than this one. If you can get one of those 10% copouns that are always floating around, you could pick it up for under $100 ( lowes will honor depot coupons, and vice versa)

it probably doesn't have all the features that this one might have, but what it does have is a 90 day return policy, and a 1 year warranty. 

Unless this used delta offers a feature that's a "must have" for you, I'd start with a lower end NEW unit for a few dollars more and at least have an "out" if i end up buying a lemon.

If this is your first table saw, make sure, new or used, that you take the time to square it all up before you start to use. Tables saws, especially the used and low end new ones, are not "plug-n-play" but need a little prepwork before you use them


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Good advice from Mr Chips.

75$ is a high end price for that vintage.
.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

One advantage to an older saw like that one, if it's belt-drive, it'll still be running when your grandkids are dead and gone. The same can't be said for a modern low-end saw. 

If it's intended for occasional home use, either saw will last a very long time. If you're going to run it hard, and rip 2Xs frequently, the older one will hold up better. 

If the motor burns up on a newer saw, the whole saw is trash. On the older one it can be replaced. With a more powerful one if needed. 

If it were me, I'd get the older one, but only because I run my tools hard, and expect them to keep up. And modify them if they can't.

Rob


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

micromind said:


> If the motor burns up on a newer saw, the whole saw is trash. On the older one it can be replaced. With a more powerful one if needed.
> 
> If it were me, I'd get the older one, but only because I run my tools hard, and expect them to keep up. And modify them if they can't.


Normally, I would agree with you, but in this case, the OP said he doesn't have much table saw experience. 

I think you might be confusing the saw in the picture with a one of the older, bulletproof Deltas, like a model 9 or 10. I am not exactly sure of the model or condition of the pictured saw, bit it looks pretty well used and I think you could find something similiar for less than $50 if you are willing to take the time and keep looking. At $75 I don't think this saw is that bad of a deal, but I think that a new user might be better off with more of an entry-level saw and this saw is no deal at all if the new owner has to put a motor in it next week....

The other thing about used saws is I have found that MANY experienced users feel that they don't need all the built-in safety features, so they remove and/or disable them. Not a smart move, but at least they know about it. An inexperienced user doesn't always know this, and can get seriously injured.

EDIT: just looked at the pict again, looks like the blade guard has been removed


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks more like their ShopMaster series, which are not a great grade of tools. I'd pass on it for $75. :no:


----------

